# Me and my new friend



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, not mine technically. The London Aquarium's.




















Home...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dear me that one on the left, first picture is seriously scary!

Put him back in the cage please


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Why are you all of a sudden showing yourself? :hmm:
Your mystique has fizzled away


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

west midlands safari park by any chance :whistling2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> west midlands safari park by any chance :whistling2:


nah I think it's the Sea life London Aquarium.:whistling2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> Why are you all of a sudden showing yourself? :hmm:
> Your mystique has fizzled away


Indeed.
Cool pics though.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

id love a pet croc.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

omg sorry I didnt read it was London aquarium sorry, it looks just like the west midlands sfari park one, sorry lol im not clever today :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice photos


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the confidence boosting comments! :2thumb:


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

awsome croc, do you keep DWA's youself mate?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> awsome croc, do you keep DWA's youself mate?


Nah definitely not. I'm still an amateur to the hobby.

The only DWA I'd ever be interested in would be these.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice viv!


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice photos and I really like the first photo of you and the crocodile. It's like the crocodile is trying to say something to you. I really like the second photo too, great close up and I really like the aquarium design that the crocodile lives in. These are the crocodile's and alligator's from West Midlands Safari Park, these photo's are over two years old and I've been recently so nothings changed. I have a lot of reptile photos, my Mum always tells me off because I spend about twenty or more minutes inside the reptile house taking photos.

http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad336/jhsnake999/P7300571.jpg?t=1293637630
http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad336/jhsnake999/P7300578.jpg?t=1293637645


----------

